# tracking points



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

What do you use to keep track of your points? Do you have a spreadsheet or database that you use? I found this app for the Iphone and it looks interesting. Gemedet Software - Agility Title Tracker


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Agility Record Book without a doubt! I tried phone apps (even paid $25 for one) but none of them come close to ARB- which is FREE!

I use it to keep track of trials I've entered, planning to enter, and if confirmed or not:









And when you drill into each location/trial, it's really convenient to put in info about if you need hotel reservations, or even if you need to document what classes you entered in case you need a move up:









It's pretty easy to enter run information for each trial:









And it can aggregate all your points so you can see exactly what you have:









It runs on Mac or Windows and did I mention that it's FREE?? I really love it. I couldn't keep track of things without it.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

kbella999 said:


> What do you use to keep track of your points? Do you have a spreadsheet or database that you use? I found this app for the Iphone and it looks interesting. Gemedet Software - Agility Title Tracker


Took a look at Agility Title Tracker just now. The very fact that it does not provide for a way to keep track of yard per second times is an absolute deal breaker for me. YPS tells you if your team is improving- getting faster as your experience grows and as you try new things. Without the ability to track this stat, you're missing a seriously important piece of data in my mind.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

wildo said:


> Agility Record Book without a doubt! I tried phone apps (even paid $25 for one) but none of them come close to ARB- which is FREE!
> 
> It runs on Mac or Windows and did I mention that it's FREE?? I really love it. I couldn't keep track of things without it.


Great!!! I love free too.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

There was also an AgilityNerd post a week or two ago about how to filter the points view for specific venues: AgilityNerd : Are We Qualified for Nationals Yet?


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I downloaded the software and installed it. I've only had time to enter one trial but so far I really like it. Will be nice to have all the information in one place. Really nice software for free.


----------

